# WANTED - Friendly hamster for school & family pet!



## flbell (Feb 16, 2009)

Hello there,

Just a quick email to ask if you have any hamsters available for rehoming please? I am a Special Educational Needs Teaching Assistant and I'm looking for a school pet. He/she will be kept as a family pet and will come home with me at night and during weekends but having a pet in school during weekdays will really boost some of my pupils self esteem!

CAN ANYONE HELP PLEASE?!

Look forward to hearing from you,
Fern Bell


----------



## toddy (Jan 24, 2009)

I am sorry but hamsters are not suitable for school pets.
They are nocturnal so do not need to be woken up all day for children to pull about.


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2009)

How about a Guinea pig? They'd probably be ok with the attention more than a Hamster  or was it a smaller furry you was after?

I think it's a great idea by the way, lovely thing to do.


----------



## toddy (Jan 24, 2009)

I agree a guinea pig would be more suitable


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Or a rat???


----------



## Melysia (Feb 9, 2009)

Yes I'd agree hamsters don't like been handled all that much especially by kids! How about something a little different like a stick insect? More to look at or show to they are interesting non the less, handling carefully of course 

I had one I loved it sort of danced when it walked lol


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2009)

Melysia said:


> Yes I'd agree hamsters don't like been handled all that much especially by kids! How about something a little different like a stick insect? More to look at or show to they are interesting non the less, handling carefully of course
> 
> I had one I loved it sort of danced when it walked lol


We had stick insects in our school... no one liked them! lol


----------



## flbell (Feb 16, 2009)

Hi! Thanks everyone for your advice! As it happens I have been and spoken to some experts at Wood Green Animal Shelter and we proudly took home 3 very friendly rats. The cages however are huge and we are not sure how we are going to transport the cage to and from school so if anybody has a suitable rat cage that they no longer need could you give me a price please? Obviously this would be a big help as we could then have 1 cage at home and 1 at school.

Thank you everyone! Very helpful!

Fern x


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

If you took the time to read through this thread you'd notice that the OP has already found a suitable pet that isn't a hamster. Also this thread is 4 months old.

Threadomancy = Uncool :thumbdown:

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Akai-Chan said:


> If you took the time to read through this thread you'd notice that the OP has already found a suitable pet that isn't a hamster. Also this thread is 4 months old.
> 
> Threadomancy = Uncool :thumbdown:
> 
> ...


They just seem desperate to be rid of poor Fudge


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

kevin.brown said:


> u need a ryt slap u r da 1 hu is waayy uncool so shat y'face if you have summet u dnt want u dnt have it lyk u in lots of was so shut up good ridens:cursing:


Hey, don't speak to her like that!  She was only stating an opinion of which she is entitled too.


----------



## Pampered pets (Jun 20, 2009)

hmm i missed this thread, not sure whats happened but has the owner of fudge left?

they did sem quite desperate to rehome fudge so i ahve offered a home but not really much good now if they arnt coming back  hope they see this though, i can give fudge a loving home.


----------



## Cavalierlover123 (May 27, 2009)

I missed this too, who is fudge?? lol


----------



## Pampered pets (Jun 20, 2009)

fudge is a hamster someone is desperatly trying to rehome but there seems to have been a falling out so i dont think my messages are being read.


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

The person who was desperate to get rid of Fudge became really abusive and verbally violent towards Akai-Chan, so i reported them to the mods.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Marcia said:


> The person who was desperate to get rid of Fudge became really abusive and verbally violent towards Akai-Chan, so i reported them to the mods.


Me too. Although it was very hard to tell what they were saying, due to the atrocious spelling and grammar.


----------



## Pampered pets (Jun 20, 2009)

Are they now banned? poor fudge i could of had him :-(

if fudges owner reads this feel free to e mail me on [email protected]


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

Pampered pets said:


> Are they now banned? poor fudge i could of had him :-(
> 
> if fudges owner reads this feel free to e mail me on [email protected]


I think they are banned now.


----------



## Pampered pets (Jun 20, 2009)

oh right, well its an open forum so they can still read it, ive done all i can  poor fudge.


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

Wow I missed this completely  Damned lack of internet.

Can a mod close this topic or something as I don;t think it;s really serving any purpose?

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------

